# bell enigma X mack snow eclipse



## Lee92 (Oct 22, 2008)

What would i get if i coupled a bell enigma with a mack snow eclipse?


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

i would imagine mack snow enigma het bell albino and eclipse


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

(1C)Balbino enigma X Eclipse snow = .

25%Normal HET Balbino,Eclipse.
25%Snow HET Balbino,Eclipse.
25%(1C)Enigma HET Balbino,Eclipse.
25%(1C)Snow Enigma HET Balbino,Eclipse.

All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
(2C)Balbino enigma X Eclipse snow.

50%(1C)Enigma HET Balbino,Eclipse.
50%(1C)Snow Enigma HET Balbino,Eclipse.

All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.


----------



## Lee92 (Oct 22, 2008)

gazz said:


> (1C)Balbino enigma X Eclipse snow = .
> 
> 25%Normal HET Balbino,Eclipse.
> 25%Snow HET Balbino,Eclipse.
> ...


Thanks!! :notworthy: But i don't get the poly het bit! Why would they be het for all those different morphs (jungle, striped, reverse, etc etc..)?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Lee92 said:


> Thanks!! :notworthy: But i don't get the poly het bit! Why would they be het for all those different morphs (jungle, striped, reverse, etc etc..)?


Well coz your snow is expressing eclipse-aka-Eclipse snow.With that come the possiblity of the the polygenetic traits of Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine being passed onto future offspring.So your snow is Polygenetic recessive-aka-Poly'HET for these traits.The out come is unperdicable but these trait can be inherited.

If the Eclipse snow is Frankie he/she is a Eclipse snow striped : victory:.


----------



## Lee92 (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow thanks!! i've never even heard of poly hets before but i'm not complaining!:lol2: 
And yes it is frankie i was talking about and she's a she


----------

